# Comandante C40 vs Kinu Phoenix



## Mitz (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi all,

Newbie here so please take it easy on me! Ha.

I was absolutley set on purchasing a Comandante as I mainly drink espresso and recently purchased a Flair.

However, as the Comandante seem to be out of stock at the mo, I stumbled across the Kinu Phoenix on Cremashop.eu. By the time I purchase a red clix to help dial in the Comandante would actually be more than the Kinu.

Does anyone have any thoughts on which hand grinder would be better for espresso or have experience in using either / both?

I did see a Mignon Manuale at £220 new but still prefer a hand grinder unless anyone thinks the Mignon would produce a substantially better espresso?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Recently I have tasted Kinu vs Comandante vs 1ZPresso KPlus vs Feld 47, I would recommend to give a chance to 1Zpresso, it has great adjustment mechanism, big bearings, and perfect alignment + decent Italmill burrs. All of them was tested with my La Pavoni Professional. Commandate gave me great taste as well but it is a little bit difficult to adjust.


----------



## Mitz (Jun 26, 2020)

L&R said:


> Recently I have tasted Kinu vs Comandante vs 1ZPresso KPlus vs Feld 47, I would recommend to give a chance to 1Zpresso, it has great adjustment mechanism, big bearings, and perfect alignment + decent Italmill burrs. All of them was tested with my La Pavoni Professional. Commandate gave me great taste as well but it is a little bit difficult to adjust.


 Thank you so much for this. I have seen quite a few people on this forum mention that 1Zpresso is very good, so i my well consider it!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyone know where a 1Zpresso can actually be acquired?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Their own site.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> Their own site.


 Having been stung massively on charges before I don't think I'd trust getting it from the site, especially at the moment! Also looks like the pro model is unavailable


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I didn't get any charges.


----------



## gilbodavid (Oct 25, 2019)

Comandante is easy to adjust.

I have the red click version, and that is also easy to adjust, weirdly. 🙂


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> Anyone know where a 1Zpresso can actually be acquired?


Appears to be back in stock at Bella Barista.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ChilledMatt said:


> Appears to be back in stock at Bella Barista.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


 Thanks. I now have one on the way direct, I hope!


----------



## ahok (Jul 23, 2020)

I would prefer the MBK Feld47 but at this point I'm considering going the 1ZPRESSO JX-Pro route as it seems impossible to get the former. Would be great to hear back how long shipping took + any charges 🤞


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ahok said:


> I would prefer the MBK Feld47 but at this point I'm considering going the 1ZPRESSO JX-Pro route as it seems impossible to get the former. Would be great to hear back how long shipping took + any charges 🤞


 Mine is arriving tomorrow, so currently a few days shipping. No idea about charges yet!


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

ahok said:


> I would prefer the MBK Feld47 but at this point I'm considering going the 1ZPRESSO JX-Pro route as it seems impossible to get the former. Would be great to hear back how long shipping took + any charges 🤞


 I've been eyeing up MBK range and would also like to buy British...but the lack of stock and poor customer service reputation has meant I've looked at some alternatives...On the strength of positive comments from others on here I've also ordered the 1z, which I reckon looks a nicer product. Next day dispatch and good communication from the team in Taiwan, it's due tomorrow and I've just paid FedEx import tax of £21.79 (total cost £160)

Tracking says it's still in Guangzhou 🙄 but I really hope I'll have it in time for the weekend to play with!


----------



## ahok (Jul 23, 2020)

@TomHughes and @Stu Beck Did you ever receive your 1z grinders?


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

@ahok yep, arrived on Monday so one day later than estimated delivery...very happy with it so far 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ahok said:


> @TomHughes and @Stu Beck Did you ever receive your 1z grinders?


 Yep, very very happy with it! Not cheap but for £160 total I am pretty pleased! My mignon is now going it's that good.


----------



## ahok (Jul 23, 2020)

They do get great reviews and are basically the same price as the Feld47 Travel, except that they can actually be purchased and the company seem to be a lot more responsive to customers. Thanks both 👍


----------



## benjammer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ordered mine from aliexpress.com, hopefully it comes!  
Got a good price when it was on sale, plus the store had a coupon for 8 bucks off per every 80 or something, so an additional $24 CDN off.


----------



## benjammer (Feb 18, 2021)

benjammer said:


> Ordered mine from aliexpress.com, hopefully it comes!
> Got a good price when it was on sale, plus the store had a coupon for 8 bucks off per every 80 or something, so an additional $24 CDN off.


 It took a few months but arrived, prices have gone up since then, I got mine for $260 CAD now they're like $350 which is a bit overprice I think. But it seems like quite nice quality and seems to grind pretty nice and consistently. I do get some retention / coffee sticking to the top area where the coffee is SUPPOSED to fall into the grounds cup. Luckily it comes with a very useful little double ended brush (also found the blower very useful).

I think the K-Plus steps are maybe a little larger than ideal for espresso, could have been my coffee being too fresh but it seemed one click was a bit too coarse the next was a bit too fine. JX pro or Je-plus might be better for espresso but it does well once you get the right setting. People have said the KPlus model is better for Pourover/ drip range which I haven't even tested much yet.

Grinding is not too much work, a little bit of a workout with light roast at espresso settings. Definitely easier to use and quicker than my smaller/cheaper ceramic burr Kyrocera hand grinder. At courser grinding settings it's really quick, and darker roasts are easier too.


----------



## Fatswaller (Jan 11, 2021)

I was going to buy the Feld47 and was keeping an eye on the MBK website which was advising that new stock would be in for 10th Feb. When it got to the 12th and the website was still advising the same date I got fed up and ordered the 1zpresso K-plus from B.B. It's a lot more expensive than the Feld but it's so well made I think it was worth it. MBK still don't have stock but you can now register your email with them so that you get notification when stock is available.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

benjammer said:


> I do get some retention / coffee sticking to the top area where the coffee is SUPPOSED to fall into the grounds cup. Luckily it comes with a very useful little double ended brush (also found the blower very useful).


 I get the same with my JX Pro, but rather than worry about it I just add an extra bean/0.1g when dosing. I still use the brush to clean it after each use obviously, but I found that trying to brush these stuck grounds into the grounds cup always ended up making a mess anyway. This way, I just don't worry about it.


----------



## Fatswaller (Jan 11, 2021)

I've had the same experience with the K-plus


----------

